# Cheap Bike Lights



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I use a light I got for $13 bucks, and a handlebar mount I got for $2. The light is plenty bright (400-500 lumens from a single T6 LED), So why would you pay more for something else?


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

If you are riding fast on dirt and need more than 400 lumens. If you want a rechargeable battery pack that will last for 3 hours on an 1800 lumen light.

If you want a high quality light that will last and be dependable.

Right now money is tight for me so I took the cheap route and got some an ebay and Deal Extreme light. I always carry 2 or 3 light sources, and just figure I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Im with you there on carrying 2-3 cheap ones...


----------



## Waldens (Mar 5, 2013)

1. The circuit board of the cheap lights are not trustworthy, they always uses cheapest electronic components and without enough test. When you riding in dark place but the light shut off inexplicable, that is not good for rider;
2. A good aluminum bike light case must uses aerospace grade aluminum(6061,7075), perfect CNC maching and type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish. If you check the cheap lights carefully, and compare with the good lights, you will found the cheap one's maching is really bad and also not good for finish;
3.Battery. The cheap lights always advertise wrong battery capacity( In other words, they cheating customer, because they know the truth). For example, they advertise the battery is 4400mAh, but in fact, it's only around 3000mAh. The good lights are uses BAK or Sansung battery, which is trustworthy!
4.Warranty. As far as i know, the cheap lights will not provide warranty.
5......
6......


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cheap quick and easy.......*









A quick, cheap, and easy way to add a bike light is to use two hose clamps to hold an LED flashlight. The one pictured is a 120 lumen light that I got at Sam's club for about $6.00.

Wrap something around the handlebar to keep the hose clamps from digging into the handlebar. I used a piece of polyolefin heat shrink tubing. Then use one hose clamp around the flashlight and another hose clamp to hold the hose clamp around the flashlight to the handlebar. The only trick is to buy a much larger hose clamp so that the two hose clamps mate together away from the slots in the hose clamp. Cut off the excess hose clamp and deburr the edges. If the junction of the two hose clamps is made at the slotted secton, the hose clamps will crack prematurely at the slotted section.

Scott Novak


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Scott Novak said:


> View attachment 777658
> 
> 
> A quick, cheap, and easy way to add a bike light is to use two hose clamps to hold an LED flashlight. The one pictured is a 120 lumen light that I got at Sam's club for about $6.00.
> ...


No offense, but looking at the wear on your bars, it doesn't look like the clamp method works very well.


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

The paint is missing because for a couple of years I used the hose clamps directly on the handlebars. Wrapping something around the handlebars underneath the hose clamps avoids damaging the finish.

Scott Novak


----------



## Waldens (Mar 5, 2013)

Scott Novak said:


> View attachment 777658
> 
> 
> A quick, cheap, and easy way to add a bike light is to use two hose clamps to hold an LED flashlight. The one pictured is a 120 lumen light that I got at Sam's club for about $6.00.
> ...


 The mount is good, but flashlight are not good for MTB riding...


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

A flashlight may not be perfect, but a pair of these 120 lumen flashlights does a fairly respectable job on the road and they illuminate better than many far more expensive bike lights. It's cheap, quick and easy solution to bike lighting, especially for someone on a budget.

My main light source is a 540 lumen Stanley spotlight. I added spacers under the reflector to defocus the spot as it was too tight. I gutted the electronics as a dimmer was useless and just made it more difficult to use. Also the original run time was only 50 minutes with the AAA battery pack that the light originally used.

I used the original internal magnetic reed switch to turn a power MOSFET off an on to supply power to the LED. The MOSFET drops less than 0.1 Volt across it. The LED works great on 4 AA NiMH rechargeable batteries. The run time is over 3 hours now. The battery voltage remains fairly constant until the battery is nearly drained. No convertors are necessary.

I removed the handle from the spot light, turned it upside down, relocated the Knob/magnet assembly (Which switches the internal magnetic reed switch off and on) so that the hose clamp could better hold the spotlight.

I bought the spotlight for $15.60 on a closeout at Sam's club, added a battery holder inside, the power MOSFET was a free sales sample, and with two hose clamps to hold the light I've got about $20.00 into it.

The spotlight is supposed to be waterproof to a depth of 6 feet under water.

Scott Novak


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Kudo's on the cheap set-ups! I love seeing stuff like this. All things considered, for maybe $10 more you could of bought something like this and gotten better bang for the buck ( about a 700 lumen output, adjustable output modes, included mounting hardware, battery and charger, free shipping ).

Yeah, you can use cheap X-mart flashlights and rig up a DIY mount but you aren't going to get the output and runtime that one of these cheap Chinese bike lights can offer.

I've got the cheap multi-led flashlights that I paid maybe $4 for. I could run those on the bars but the output pales in comparison to a decent XM-L base light source. Not to diss your effort at stretching a buck but sometimes it makes more sense to spend just a little more money. :thumbsup:


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

When I said cheap I meant I spent $24 US on a 1 XML T6 lamp with cheap battery and charger from ebay. I have a 3x XML T6 light head coming from DX for $30 and a $50 Xeccon 6600 mah battery to power the 3x light head. I got a really good deal on the Xeccon battery though.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Mar 14, 2013)

Waldens said:


> The mount is good, but flashlight are not good for MTB riding...


Really? I ride all the time with a Trustfire TR-3T6 and it works fine. It has a nice mix of throw and spill for a bar lamp. Combined with a helmet mounted lamp it's pretty ideal.


----------



## ChrisTreleaven (Mar 27, 2013)

*Cree Q5 twin lights*

I just got a set of Cree Q5 lights/torches, brackets, recharge kit, and a free rear LED light on eBay, only £25 ($38), next day delivery... Looks great, works well, and is super bright.








I recommend getting a set if you're on a tight budget.


----------



## johnkcoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

I've been on a bike light rampage since I bought a fat bike for winter riding. I feel reasonably confident that this is the best bike light combo currently available: for less than $60 I have more lumens than a $400 setup a few years ago.

1) for the bike: Amazon.com: SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2800 Lumens Cree XM-L U2 LED Bicycle Light & 6400mAh Battery Pack & Charger, Cree LED Bike Lmap Light Super Bright Lighting Lamp for Outdoor Sports Like Cmaping, Hiking, etc..: Sports & Outdoors

2) for the headlamp: SecurityIng® Outdoor Waterproof 1600LM CREE XM-L T6 LED Headlamp + 2X Battery + Charger - Amazon.com

that said, I think you could actually get bike with some jerry rigging for about $10: (I've also ordered these but they haven't come yet:

1) for the bike: $5.44 Amazon.com: NowAdvisor®Q5 CREE 240 Lumen LED Bike Bicycle Headlight Torch: Sports & Outdoors

2) and for the headlamp $4.00 Amazon.com: Cree 5w 300lm LED Zoomable Headlamp: Sports & Outdoors

All of these use the new Cree LED diodes which are very bright and, in theory, can last 50,000 plus hours. It is a whole new world out there...


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Micdanson88 said:


> I use a light I got for $13 bucks, and a handlebar mount I got for $2. The light is plenty bright (400-500 lumens from a single T6 LED), So why would you pay more for something else?


what if a homeless man asked you why you go to work when he can find food in the dumpster and sleep under the bridge and do all that for free ? i think you would have to concede that he outsmarted you ...

homeless people are the most intelligent on earth didn't you know ? they don't waste money at all ! unlike id1ots like Bill Gates who donate Billions to charity. what a moron ! everybody who goes to Harvard is a moron in fact. homeless people are much smarter - they don't waste time like that - they don't even waste time to learn how to speak most of the time - just mumble or scream - that's how efficient they are !

only problem is homeless people don't have internet so they can't come to MTBR to let everybody know how stupid we all are. but thank god we have you. thank you for showing us the light !

actually now that i think about it - i'm not so sure you're as smart as you make yourself out to be. if you were really so smart - why would you use so many lumens ? didn't you know that 500 lumens is too bright ? i have a 80 lumen light that runs on AAA batteries - ha - beat that ! it is so advanced it is not only wireless it doesn't even need a charger ! It's called Princeton Tec EOS Bike ! People on Amazon reviews said it is "very bright" ! I know they wouldn't lie because lying is bad.

*pats himself on the back for being savvy*


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

John, I think that's probably the best cheap setup there is right now. Lots of light for $60. That probably would have cost you $400 ten years ago.

Androgen, stop insulting people. How you lasted this long without getting banned is beyond me!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

androgen said:


> what if a homeless man asked you why you go to work when he can find food in the dumpster and sleep under the bridge and do all that for free ? i think you would have to concede that he outsmarted you ...
> 
> homeless people are the most intelligent on earth didn't you know ? they don't waste money at all ! unlike id1ots like Bill Gates who donate Billions to charity. what a moron ! everybody who goes to Harvard is a moron in fact. homeless people are much smarter - they don't waste time like that - they don't even waste time to learn how to speak most of the time - just mumble or scream - that's how efficient they are !
> 
> ...


I ride with cheap lights....whatcha gotta say about that?


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

CHUM said:


> I ride with cheap lights....whatcha gotta say about that?


right now i wear 15 year old sneakers when i bike. but i don't go on a forum about shoes where women own 50 pairs of $300 shoes to tell them that all you need is one 15 year old pair of shoes. one person may be fine with a single pair of 15 year old shoes. another person may need 50 pairs of $300 shoes. what i don't understand is this strange compulsion people have to inform me of everything that i don't need. i fail to see how it is their business what i need or why i should be subject to their limitations. strikes me as arrogant.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

androgen said:


> right now i wear 15 year old sneakers when i bike. but i don't go on a forum about shoes where women own 50 pairs of $300 shoes to tell them that all you need is one 15 year old pair of shoes. one person may be fine with a single pair of 15 year old shoes. another person may need 50 pairs of $300 shoes. what i don't understand is this strange compulsion people have to inform me of everything that i don't need. i fail to see how it is their business what i need or why i should be subject to their limitations. strikes me as arrogant.


Really!? You strike me as arrogant. Do you really need 3 lights on your helmet, 4 on your wheels, and other miscellaneous lights around your bike? Do you need to spend $500 dollars to get a good light? Somebody asks for lights with a budget of $200 and you suggest they spend a minimum of 3 times that. ST*&*U!!

I thought this forum was about helping people to learn, discuss, and offering suggestions for what they want. :madman:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

androgen said:


> right now i wear 15 year old sneakers when i bike. but i don't go on a forum about shoes where women own 50 pairs of $300 shoes to tell them that all you need is one 15 year old pair of shoes. one person may be fine with a single pair of 15 year old shoes. another person may need 50 pairs of $300 shoes. what i don't understand is this strange compulsion people have to inform me of everything that i don't need. i fail to see how it is their business what i need or why i should be subject to their limitations. strikes me as arrogant.


And what I don't need is all the impulsive insults and, as of late, racist crap coming from your posts.

A user likes inexpensive lights/mounts and is content with their decision. Yet you feel the need to go off.

I ride a bike with 1 gear and no suspension...and I honestly don't see the need for any gears or suspension and don't really know why anyone would need more. So what. Did I tell you that gears and suspension are stupid...or that you're a dumbass for having gears/suspension?

you understand now?


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

CHUM said:


> And what I don't need is all the impulsive insults and, as of late, racist crap coming from your posts.


There is a very easy solution to that problem.


----------



## Scott Novak (Mar 2, 2013)

androgen,

80 lumens is bright enough for other riders and drivers to see you at night, but it is NOT enough light to properly see the road and road hazards, such as potholes and other debris when you are riding at full speed.

Question for you? Who peed on your Cherrios?

(Yeah folks, I KNOW that I shouldn't feed the trolls, but sometimes I can't help myself.)

Scott Novak


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

CHUM said:


> you understand now?


i will work on my attitude ...


----------



## johnkcoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

OK so here's a challenge: how about a strip of flat LED's that you could put between the tube and the rim tape on a fat bike and have the wheels glow in the dark through the circle cutouts. You could have a battery pack that screws over the presta valve to power it.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

androgen said:


> i will work on my attitude ...


I think he is beginning to see the light.


----------



## Balto78 (Oct 1, 2013)

johnkcoyle said:


> [...] I feel reasonably confident that this is the best bike light combo currently available:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice, but how did you attach the headlamp to a helmet? I ordered one of these, and it's a pretty nice light, but it doesn't seem to have any helmet compatible hardware and doesn't fit with the GoPro mount that came with my helmet (Bell Super).

If it's a homebrew solution that you rigged up, would you mind posting a couple pics or describing the process? Thanks for the help!


----------



## johnkcoyle (Oct 12, 2013)

I ride on a non-technical trail near my house so I don't wear a helmet - I just put the ligh over my hat. That said - do a search for "cree t6" - that's the incredible LED that just now hit the generic market - REI sells flashlights using this bulb for $240. Here's one that you could probably make work with a helmet: Amazon.com: CREE XML T6 Bicycle Headlight LED 3 Files 1200 Lumens: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## JPDJR (Oct 17, 2013)

Got a Cree XML T6 1200 Lumen on Amazon for $22 including shipping!!


----------



## Micdanson88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Get a cree T6 xml like I said at Blank Media, Ink & Toner, Flash Memory, Gadgets & More - Meritline®


----------



## onegearaddict (May 16, 2013)

Anyone find a creative way to mount a T6 to a helmet?


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

johnkcoyle said:


> I've been on a bike light rampage since I bought a fat bike for winter riding. I feel reasonably confident that this is the best bike light combo currently available: for less than $60 I have more lumens than a $400 setup a few years ago.
> 
> 1) for the bike: Amazon.com: SecurityIng® 4 Modes Waterproof 2800 Lumens Cree XM-L U2 LED Bicycle Light & 6400mAh Battery Pack & Charger, Cree LED Bike Lmap Light Super Bright Lighting Lamp for Outdoor Sports Like Cmaping, Hiking, etc..: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


I like your setup. I too have removed the elastic straps from a headlamp and like it so far. I ordered a pair of protected Panasonic 18650 batteries, so the runtime should outlast a single cell Niteride Lumina or torch. Hey are you using the headlamp mount? I like the positioning ability, but I swapped it for a standard Magicshine o-ring mount for a quick (1 screw) solution. The red rear led is a nice bonus. 2 velcro rings on the back and it's done and feels solid. Will let you know on the runtime with the 3100 mAh batteries.

FWIW, I later saw this one: SecurityIng® 2 x CREE XM-L T6 LED 3-Mode 1800LM Headlamp, CREE LED Lamp Headlight with Adjustable Base (No Battery) - Led Lights - Amazon.com

Oh well, next year . . .


----------



## Brugi5 (Apr 22, 2014)

I say go with the cheap ebay ones from China. You can't expect these things to be as reliable or as good quality as the pucker ones but they are a tenth of the price so who cares!? Mine cost £18 each and lasts for 3 hours! I run two at a time with one being enough to allow me to carry on riding if the other fails.


----------



## Cacher (May 30, 2009)

Gundam168 said:


> I think he is beginning to see the light.


A lumen at a time.


----------



## Bikey Bazaar (Oct 29, 2015)

*Cheap LED lights for bike*

where can I get the cheap LED lights for my road bike.


----------

